

Questions for a non-technical co-founder - gersh
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dENqemlqV2NJbTJyeDNFdklCeVFuVGc6MQ

======
jedsmith
> In your life, approximately how many people have gotten to pay for
> something?

Is this part of the test, being able to understand this question?

~~~
gersh
Good writing is important, which includes finding typos.

